# Pointed eggs



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

One of my Americaunas lays elongated eggs that are almost pointed at each end. Sometimes there is a small amount of blood on the outside of the egg and she seems to be in pain when she lays. She just started laying about a month ago. Is there anything I an do? I'll try to take a picture of the next one.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope, hopefully with time, she will no longer have the blood. A pic will help, but from what you describe, all sounds normal to me. 


Jim


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like she just immature when it comes to eggs. pic would help


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Upload a picture please. I'll like to see a pointed egg. How old was she when she started laying?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

TheChickenGuy said:


> ...How old was she when she started laying?


A cut and paste from the original post: "She just started laying about a month ago."


----------



## anelson726 (Feb 25, 2014)

Same thing happened with my black Australorp. Her eggs are still quite pointed several months later. But the blood stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anelson726 (Feb 25, 2014)

Check her vent and make sure nothing looks too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

TheLazyL said:


> A cut and paste from the original post: "She just started laying about a month ago."


What I meant is this: How old is the hen when she started laying eggs. 18 weeks old, 20 weeks old ...


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Resolved Itself*

The blood stopped completely shortly after my original post and the eggs became less pointed. Now one of my hens is constantly laying eggs covered in what looks like yolk. I don't know which one it is yet. Messy!
This has been going on for about 3 weeks.


----------

